# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến >  Về Hà Tĩnh nghe đàn trời

## meonhi89

*Di chuyển*
Giao thông ở Hà Tĩnh khá phát triển, bạn có thể đến đây bằng xe, tàu lửa hay máy bay.
*Bằng phương tiện công cộng*
Tùy vào khoảng cách, túi tiền, sở thích và thời gian du lịch, bạn có thể chọn xe khách, tàu lửa hay máy bay đến Hà Tĩnh. Để an toàn và chắc chắn, bạn nên tham khảo thông tin về lịch trình, thời gian xuất phát, điểm đến để lên lịch trình tham quan cụ thể.

*Bằng phương tiện cá nhân*
Từ Hà Nội – Hà Tĩnh khoảng 300km, khoảng cách không quá xa hay quá gần cho một chuyến phượt. Điểm trừ duy nhất là nên phượt bằng xe máy từ Hà Nội – Hà Tĩnh vào các tháng nắng, ấm trong năm, không nên đi vào mùa đông hay mùa xuân vì khí hậu lúc đó rất lạnh.
Khi di chuyển bằng xe cá nhân nên mang theo đầy đủ giấy tờ, tuân thủ luật an toàn giao thông đường bộ, chú ý xe khách ngược chiều (chạy ẩu).

*Đến Hà Tĩnh vào mùa nào?*
Là một tỉnh sở hữu cái nóng rang người của gió nồm và cái lạnh run người trong các tháng mùa đông đến mùa xuân, nên các tháng thích hợp nhất để đến Hà Tĩnh cho bạn là tháng 3, 4 và tháng 9, 10.

*Nhà nghỉ, khách sạn*
Khu vực trung tâm Hà Tĩnh gồm các tuyến đường Hà Huy Tập, Trần Phú, Phan Đình Phùng, Phan Đình Giót... Vì thế để hạn chế thời gian di chuyển, bạn nên chọn lưu trú ở các khách sạn, nhà nghỉ thuộc các trục đường này. Lưu ý đặt phòng trước khi đến.
Một số khách sạn, nhà nghỉ được các du khách đi bụi đánh giá tốt về giá cả và dịch vụ gồm khách sạn Lam Kiều, Sông La, Tân Giang, nhà nghỉ Công Đoàn, nhà nghỉ Cau Phu.
_

Cu đơ Hà Tĩnh._
*Đặc sản Hà Tĩnh*
Điểm độc đáo của đặc sản Hà tĩnh là xếp vào danh sách thưởng thức tại chỗ cũng được, mua mang về làm quà cũng không sao. Đó là các món như bưởi Phúc Trạch (từ tháng 5 đến tháng 9), cam Bù Hương Sơn (từ tháng 10 -12), hồng vuông Thạch Đài (từ tháng 9 – 10), kẹo Cu đơ, nhung hươu, nước mắm Cẩm nhượng, rượu nếp Can Lộc, mực nhảy Vũng Áng - Kỳ Anh. Ngoài ra còn các món ăn đặc trưng của người dân địa phương như cá lóc kho gừng, mắm kho mật, canh cua đồng, miến canh…
*Địa điểm tham quan*
Nhắc đến Hà Tĩnh, du khách nghĩ ngay đến chùa Hương Tích ở núi Hồng Lĩnh, ngôi chùa được phong tặng “Hoan Châu đệ nhất danh thắng”. Được xưng tụng như thế vì ngoài yếu tố tâm linh, sự thanh bình ở cảnh trí, hành trình đến chùa cũng thú vị không kém. Đầu tiên, bạn phải lênh đênh thuyền trên hồ Nhà Đường khoảng 2km. Trong khoảng thời gian ấy, bạn sẽ tha hồ hít thở không khí trong lành, ngắm bức tranh sơn thủy hữu tình, ngắm mặt hồ lung linh ánh bạc, cảm nhận vẻ thanh bình với những chiếc thuyền bên cạnh đang chậm chạp trôi. Lên bờ, bạn lại tiếp tục thả bước dưới bóng thông trúc xanh mát, nhấp nhô đá suối, sương mờ giữa trưa, vừa bình yên vừa thanh tịnh.
Đến Hương Tích, sau khi chiêm bái cảnh chùa, bạn còn có cơ hội thưởng ngoạn rất nhiều cảnh sắc kỳ thú với động Tiên Nữ 36 cửa ra vào, am Phun Mây, khe Tiên Tắm, bàn cờ Tiên…
Bên cạnh chùa Hương Tích, một ngôi chùa khác trên núi Thiên Tượng cũng được nhiều du khách đến tham quan, chiêm bái là chùa Thiên Tượng. Ngoài ra, núi Thiên Tượng và hồ cùng tên cũng là điểm đến thú vị. Bạn có thể thả mình nằm dài bên trảng cỏ cạnh hồ, hít thở không khí trong lành hay hòa mình vào thiên nhiên, cây cỏ khi đứng trên đỉnh núi.

Nhắc đến hồ, có một nơi bạn không thể bỏ qua là hồ Kéo Gỗ. Tuy là hồ nhân tạo nhưng hồ Kẻ Gỗ đi nhiều vào văn thơ và âm nhạc và là địa danh khiến những đứa con Hà Tĩnh nhớ nhất khi đi xa. Hồ Kẻ Gỗ mang nét thanh bình, hoang sơ của mặt hồ bao la ánh bạc trong nắng hay nét duyên thanh bình của những ngọn núi soi bóng trên mặt hồ.
Một thắng cảnh khác không thể không nhắc khi nói đến du lịch Hà Tĩnh là biển Thiên Cầm hoang sơ và quyến rũ với biển xanh, cát vàng, với tiếng lá dọi vào đá, tiếng sóng, tiếng gió như một bản hòa ca của thiên nhiên.
Ngoài tắm biển, thưởng thức hải sản tươi ngon, bạn đừng quên lênh đênh trên thuyền khám phá các đảo hay làm một cuộc chinh phục nhỏ ở rừng Thiên Cầm. Nếu chưa tắm hay "phá" đã tại biển Thiên Cầm, bạn có thể tạt sang biển Thạch Hải cũng đẹp và thú vị không kém.
Ngoài biển, rừng, một dịch vụ du lịch khác bạn không thể bỏ qua khi đến Hà Tĩnh là ngâm mình thư giãn và chữa bệnh ở suối nóng Sơn Kim; ghé thăm và nghe chuyện về những cô gái quả cảm ở ngã ba Đồng Lộc ...
*Mang gì khi đến Hà Tĩnh?*
Bất kỳ trang phục gì bạn thích. Song nếu xác định đi nhiều nên mang theo giày, dép bệt.
Mang theo dụng cụ chống nắng nếu đến vào mùa nắng và dụng cụ đi mưa nếu đến vào mùa mưa.
Mang theo đồ dùng cá nhân, kem chống muỗi.
Các loại thuốc cơ bản.
Mang theo lều, mền, áo ấm nếu có ý định cắm trại.
* Các cung đường thường gặp:*
Hà Nội/Sài Gòn – Hà Tĩnh – Nghệ An
Hà Nội/ Sài Gòn – Hà Tĩnh - Quảnh Bình – Nghệ An
Hà Nội/ Sài Gòn – Quảng Trị - Hà Tĩnh

----------

